# Granddaughters crib



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

My soon to be son in law has been working with us for about a year now. Recently we built a crib for the baby.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!!!


----------



## old Steve (Feb 3, 2018)

Just beautiful...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Papa did a great job!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

You won't find one that nice in any store! Sweet!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

What a great project!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

does the side slide down?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat!!


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

marecat3 said:


> does the side slide down?


No, we didn't do that but we made it convertible to be a toddler bed then a full-sized bed headboard.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very, very nice.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

That crib will endure well into the future.It's a beauty.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You make me feel very humble, a superb job.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great David, very nicely done.


----------



## Haze5 (Dec 30, 2017)

*Grandchildren*

*Made cribs and dressing tables for all my grandchildren (5) not a better feeling in the world. Something they will always remember and always have. You did a beautiful job. very nice*


----------

